# Photo overload of my boys



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

If there's mud he's drawn right to it, muddy poodle=happy poodle


A couple other random photos




Thanks for looking, I hope you all have a happy holiday!!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Wonderful photos! I have missed seeing your boys!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I love these guys!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a wonderful, fun duo Atticus and Yuki make! :dog: :dog: It just doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Sharakin54 (Nov 1, 2014)

They are adorable


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What happy adorable faces they have!!! Cute cute cute !!!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Love your boys!

Love how Yuki sits kinda lopsided and puppy-like. Just want to hug him!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Cuteness overload. Can't take it. 

pr


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Beautiful !!!! They are beautiful!!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone!! I'll pass your compliments on to them


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Awww....what a handsome pair of dudes! They are adorable together!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Adorable pictures! Yuki's story was one of my favorite happy endings of 2014. He's grown into such a handsome boy. Atticus cannot get any cuter. They seem to be great friends.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh Michelle, they're absolutely wonderful!! I have to admit to a real soft spot for Atticus though...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

What an adorable pack you have!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

LOVE your photos. It's so nice when they're such good friends. What a happy duo they make. They're so very cute. Thanks for sharing those wonderful pictures!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

You can't possibly post too many photos of Yuki and Atticus -- lay 'em on us!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Cutest boys ever!

Yuki has such awesome ears!! And fuzzy Atticus face is perfect.


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Yuki and Atticus are so adorable! I loved your pics of them, there can never be to many pictures! Gorgeous boys! :love2:


----------

